# VFM laptop around 30k for tasks like setting up VM, SQL Server, gaming and entertainment



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2016)

This query on behalf of my friend:

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*INR 20K to 35K*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen or Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen will do.*


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?
*Primary tasks I will be performing like installing VM, setting up SQL Server & Oracle.
   Secondary task will be gaming and entertainment..*

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
*1 TB or 500 GB space and 8 GB or 4 GB RAM and yes better Graphic Card and keyboard backlits will be preferable*

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*a. Like: Sony, Toshiba
   b. Dislike: NA*


6) Anything else you would like to say?

    Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) : *Any but not too much glossy *
    Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) : *Extended (5-7hrs) preferable*
    Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) ) : Local, India


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 2, 2016)

Great timing flipkart is running a special offer for laptops

HP 15-ac650TU V5D75PA Core i5 (4th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Free DOS) Notebook Rs.32990  Price in India - Buy HP 15-ac650TU V5D75PA Core i5 (4th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Free DOS) Notebook Jack Black Color With Textured Diamond Pattern Online - HP : Flipkart.com

There various offers like ecxhange up to 7k and extra 1k off
Dell Inspiron 15 3542 Y561515HIN9 Core i5 (4th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.40990  Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15 3542 Y561515HIN9 Core i5 (4th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Online - Dell : Flipkart.com


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2016)

Isn't FK always running some kind of offers? And I don't want him to buy a bad laptop just cause it's on offers.

The first laptop seems mediocre, No 8 gb ram, No dGpu, No Windows os, No good battery.

Second laptop is somewhat decent, but is priced high. 

Any other options?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 2, 2016)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],AFAIK that Sony has withdrawn from its Laptop business,some couple of years or so.
You may find old/dated configuration laptops(obviously new) in some retail shelves or on e-commerce site.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 2, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Isn't FK always running some kind of offers? And I don't want him to buy a bad laptop just cause it's on offers.
> 
> The first laptop seems mediocre, No 8 gb ram, No dGpu, No Windows os, No good battery.
> 
> ...



If you do find 8gb, 15inch, 1tb, dGpu, windows 10, good battery, under 35k please post in this thread so that its also helpful for others.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 2, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> If you do find 8gb, 15inch, 1tb, dGpu, windows 10, good battery, under 35k please post in this thread so that its also helpful for others.


On 2014 a Toshiba Laptop with the above mentioned specs(750GB HDD though) and an AMD APU(Quad Core) with  4xxx series
was present on Flipkart.  Cost was Rs.31k at that time.
It remained till November 2014 and was withdrawn later as out of stock.
Instead I bought a DELL 14 Inspiron 5447 laptop at Rs.42k!!!! from Flipkart ---> my foolishness for what I repent.:sad_NF::loser_NF::silly_NF:


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 2, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> On 2014 a Toshiba Laptop with the above mentioned specs(750GB HDD though) and an AMD APU(Quad Core) with  4xxx series
> was present on Flipkart.  Cost was Rs.31k at that time.
> It remained till November 2014 and was withdrawn later as out of stock.
> Instead I bought a DELL 14 Inspiron 5447 laptop at Rs.42k!!!! from Flipkart ---> my foolishness for what I repent.:sad_NF::loser_NF::silly_NF:



I would say good thing you didn't buy something with an AMD APU


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> I would say good thing you didn't buy something with an AMD APU



I wonder why that is. Was APU this bad a decision?

...


So after some search I was able to find this laptop: Asus A555LF-XX257T 90NB08H1-M04030 Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.36900

This is around 36K laptop (street price might be lower) that has following benefits compared to a below model:
> 5th Gen Core i3 Processor
> 1 TB HDD
> 2 cell battery
> 2 GB dGPU (Nvidia Geforce 930M)
> RAM is 4 GB (and not 8 GB) but the dGPU overcomes that limitation.
> Arrow keys are not small, but full fledge keys... (makes hell of a difference).


Will this be a good buy?

I would like to ask    [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] since (quoting him from some other thread) as per him ASUS is providing 2 yr ADP for Rs 600 only.



whitestar_999 said:


> Forget about fujitsu if you have after sales support in mind.
> 
> Forget about AMD A4/A6 processors when buying laptop now-a-days.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2016)

Check T&C here:
Terms and conditions | ASUS Back To School Offe

AMD APUs are simply not worth it unless it is A8-7xxx/A10 but then the best gfx card you can get is R7 M265 in a 36k acer laptop(nothing from hp/lenovo,dell) which is older,more power consuming & slower than nvidia 930m.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2016)

You didn't gave your reviews on the laptop I selected? This? Asus A555LF-XX257T 90NB08H1-M04030 Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.36900


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2016)

My friend bought a similar model with i3 4th gen & no OS from an asus exclusive store in Delhi for 31.5k.I have seen it so i can tell you the following:
1.webcam is mediocre at best.
2.touch pad is avg & might require a mouse pointer sensitivity adjustment to work smoothly.Touch pad keys are also avg.Entire touch pad is one uniform rectangle with no physical distinction between left & right click except for a printed "I" in lower middle section.
3.touch pad scrolling is again mediocre at best.No single finger scrolling,only two finger scrolling which is not good compared to single finger one(i have used dell laptop for years & will still rate a 2009 dell laptop touch pad scrolling much smoother than this).
4.no heating observed but then my friend is not a gamer.
5.glossy screen is fine for its price.
6.only 4 led indicators on laptop(adapter,battery,hdd,airplane mode) & none on adapter.
7.sound is fine through earphone but onboard speaker may not be as loud as some other models.

P.S.I still recommend this laptop under 32k for those who need graphics card capabilities for either gaming or madvr.One can get better screen & maybe better touchpad in hp & dell laptops in similar/lower priced models but as far as graphics is concerned only asus provides a 930m in a 32k laptop.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2016)

So you saying, that with Windows (I don't want to pirate him the OS), the laptop is good at 36k?

I should talk to my friend now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tell your friend to visit some asus exclusive store & check this/similar model personally(between 31-36k it is i3(4/5th gen)+930m with DOS/win 10).There will also be no issues regarding promotional ADP warranty offer(check T&C which states details like name etc on final bill invoice should match with supporting documents for ID etc).


----------

